# Best boat rig for Shiawassee



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

alumacraft 1542...lots of room not too wide, very stable, and a reliable brand. i bought it this season and absolutley love it. had shi kid put runners and winch mount on it, and im good to go.


----------



## Greenbay (Mar 2, 2008)

gooseboy said:


> rails are a good idea, however I am not that mechanically inclined....can you post a pic or two of these on your rigs? thanks


 
Lets see if I figured out how to attach pics??


----------



## Quack Smacker (Jul 24, 2010)

get a big boat get a big motor. mans rule max displacement gotta 1648 with 36 pro drive she doesnt stop


----------

